# Rabbit free to good home IL



## cookiebunny (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi I have a rabbit named august, who is a female Netherland dwarf and is not spayed. She is very territorial and I don't have time to gain her trust. I prefer her go to a rabbit professional who will accommodate her needs and make her friendly. I'm having a hard time with her. She is free to a good home, she will come with her cage and all of its supplies. I am located in the Midwest Chicago suburbs.


----------



## BunnySilver (Sep 15, 2014)

Could you try and post pictures? How old is she? How long have you had her?


----------



## cookiebunny (Sep 16, 2014)

She is a little over 1. I have had her over a year. She is a female Netherland dwarf. 

sorry she was eating and got her cage all jumbled.


----------

